# Söchting Carbonator Bio CO2



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Mar 2012)

Just seen this, anyone used one? What do folks think...

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/tech ... ers/102728


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
I've never seen this one before. 

My German isn't very good, but I think citric acid drips down into sodium bicarbonate solution, (tri)sodium citrate is formed and CO2 is released. "_Reaction of sodium bicarbonate and an acid produce a salt and carbonic acid, which readily decomposes to carbon dioxide and water_":

3NaHCO3 + H3C6H5O7 -->  Na3C6H5O7 + 3CO2 + 3H2O (really should be H2CO3, but H2CO3 --> H2O + CO2(g)) 

Technically it would definitely work, but it  wouldn't be very controllable, and those who use CO2 say that fluctuating CO2 levels are the major problem with its use. I don't add CO2, so I can't add any more detail.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Mar 2012)

Yes, this is complete rubbish and will be no better (and likely much worse) than a yeast based system. Also, I assume this has to sit in the tank, so one has to actually look at this Frankenstein umbrella. The people who developed and marketed this device can't possible be plant keepers. They must work in a secret bio-weapons laboratory trapped somewhere in Pyongyang, "Republic" of North Korea.

There is only one way in the known world to deliver excellent CO2 to submersed macrophytes, and that is via gas injection. You can also use liquid carbon, which is less effective and more costly on a large tank, but can work well on small tanks if the lighting isn't "over the top" so to speak.

Cheers,


----------

